# Best way to fill rust hole



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi all,

10p size rust hole in rear arch (just above bumper).

Was planning to remove bumper, support from behind with mesh stuff, filler, then prime and spray.

Any other options?

Cheers


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

All depends on what kind of job your after really 10p size is a decent hole. Cut out and replace is the best way to tackle it . 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

weld in new metal is the right way

bodging with filler wont last that great...but works for a cheap patch up


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Remove all the rust, cut a new piece of metal out to fit the hole, weld in.

Filler will shrink and eventually fall out.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Genuine question , has anyone put anything on here about the process for replacing rust by cutting and replacing. 
I know so many people who acknowledge cut and replace is the best way but the majority in practice use bridging filler as generally the cars with that kind of rust are just in for a tidy up. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Not a keeper...,

Cheap fix is fine!!!


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

*hi*

yeah as said new metal is always prefereed option. but if its a cheap fix to sell fibre glass and fill to your hearts content lol but not if you want a lasting repair 2 year plus


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

tip for you ....clean out the rust hole then slightly dent the edges in so youre filling a dent , that way the edges are burried under the filler rather than surface level

if you can underseal the back side of it then it will make it last way better


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

theshoe202 said:


> Genuine question , has anyone put anything on here about the process for replacing rust by cutting and replacing.
> I know so many people who acknowledge cut and replace is the best way but the majority in practice use bridging filler as generally the cars with that kind of rust are just in for a tidy up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


This is actually a hole in a chassis, but the same process applies : http://www.trifivechevys.com/showthread.php/3622-wagon-progress/page21?p=28430&viewfull=1#post28430

His work is first class.

Get the hole to a regular shape, make the filling piece to fit nicely, tack it in and then keep adding tacks until its completely welded in.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Ether that or shot blasting


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Dent the edges in to make a crater, glue some mesh in from behind. Use a fibreglass bridging filler to bring it to almost level, sand off any high spots, then the usual body filler, prime, paint.

Done properly there's no reason why it would shrink or fall out. I filled some side repeater holes using the same method approx 15 years ago ( before I could weld ) and they still look as good now as they did then.

Filler usually moves, cracks or falls out if any rust has been left behind which continues under the filler and starts pushing it away from the metal.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Crafty said:


> This is actually a hole in a chassis, but the same process applies : http://www.trifivechevys.com/showthread.php/3622-wagon-progress/page21?p=28430&viewfull=1#post28430
> 
> His work is first class.
> 
> Get the hole to a regular shape, make the filling piece to fit nicely, tack it in and then keep adding tacks until its completely welded in.


Great write up , I like the deburring reminder (pic of a ripped up finger lol).


----------

